# *Scammer Alert Please Read ASAP*



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2010)

There are some scammers who are members here that are asking for money to provide gear. If you are asked to send money to a member please report them immediately. We already have had some members who have reported being scammed out of their hard earned cash.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2010)

^ bump


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2010)

drop their name so the negging can begin


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently Lonewolf is one, ripped Buzzard off of 400 bucks... or so the story goes..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 10, 2010)

big bump. stop scamers!


----------



## weldingman (Mar 11, 2010)

How do you know its lonewolf? I dont believe that for a minute. Get your on source and maybe the bashing will stop, cant stand when people point the finger and dont know there ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I bet its sanesloot. i'll Neg him now just to play it safe.


 


I'll bet it's that fucking FMJ!  We should all neg ... oh... wait a minute..
Umm... yeah... It's Sane alright.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2010)

what happened with buzzard?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Go fuck yourself putting my name in that shit the only scammer on this board is World Pharma there are several posts on different boards where many do not get their stuff world pharma claims its customs but nobody ever gets a letter.


We have your PM's you piece of shit scammer. You are done ripping off the members here. 



			
				Lone Wolf said:
			
		

> If you need a good Domestic source USA.
> Email these guys ask for a list Tell them Lone wolf sent you.
> PLEASE do not pass this email around.
> o****pro@safe-mail.net


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2010)

absolutely pathetic.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

I asked him some questions about mma and next thing I know I got a PM telling me he has a good source and would hook me up I didnt even ask


----------



## ZECH (Mar 11, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I asked him some questions about mma and next thing I know I got a PM telling me he has a good source and would hook me up I didnt even ask



That is one way to spot a scam. If you dont ask and they provide you with a source, it is almost 100% scam. Real dealers will never do that and they are waay more picky in who and how they deal. They don't want to get busted, so most of the time it takes years of knowing people before they open up.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 11, 2010)

damn, can't believe it, f-ing scam artist.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 11, 2010)

weldingman said:
			
		

> damn, can't believe it, f-ing scam artist.



Yeah.. He seemed cool and most of the time had solid AAS advice.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 11, 2010)

weldingman said:


> How do you know its lonewolf? I dont believe that for a minute. Get your on source and maybe the bashing will stop, cant stand when people point the finger and dont know there ass from a hole in the ground.



It's funny how quick you are to talk shit and even more funny how quickly you're proved wrong.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> It's funny how quick you are to talk shit and even more funny how quickly you're proved wrong.


 to make judgements is human to admit those judgements are wrong is to be a man about it


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been scammed for the third time and not sure if this is relevent but he also sent me a PM, just glad i didnt have the money to order. At this rate it doesnt look like ill ever find someone.
Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 11, 2010)

member wolf also say he order from us and NEVER got gear, when we ask him to give us his mail he registered in our shop to track it he never want to give a mail,etc...its lie!

then he say us to give him free gear how he is mod on some forum...WOW..we say no way!

then he say to us f.....o...

he also say later he never use us..before,etc

so he is total BS!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 11, 2010)

his pm:


 					Originally Posted by *Lone Wolf* 
_We got off on the wrong foot, I can help you get customers from this board. I am respected here and I am a Mod on a other board. If you send me a couple bottles of test I will give good feedback on your products like qualit, communication and your turn around. lets start there and I will give you good feedback and send you customers and let you source on my board._


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 11, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> his pm:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lone Wolf*
> _We got off on the wrong foot, I can help you get customers from this board. I am respected here and I am a Mod on a other board. If you send me a couple bottles of test I will give good feedback on your products like qualit, communication and your turn around. lets start there and I will give you good feedback and send you customers and let you source on my board._



How could you say no to an offer like that?  He has his own board!


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> How could you say no to an offer like that? He has his own board!


 Thats great


----------



## KelJu (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow that is really scary. I got some links from him that I was going to investigate later. I will go delete the links ASAP.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> his pm:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lone Wolf*
> _We got off on the wrong foot, I can help you get customers from this board. I am respected here and I am a Mod on a other board. If you send me a couple bottles of test I will give good feedback on your products like qualit, communication and your turn around. lets start there and I will give you good feedback and send you customers and let you source on my board._


 

wow


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

LoneWolf might not even be a notBig, beta-alanine abuser in real life . . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> LoneWolf might not even be a notBig, beta-alanine abuser in real life . . .


 
So i'm not as ripped as he said i bought the beta-alanine from him he said it was better than test and Dbol..


----------



## pimprn (Mar 11, 2010)

Lonewolf msged me with a labs email because I wanted to buy right from the source. I made a payment of $250 to this 'lab'. I had been waiting 2 weeks, and have not received a tracking number. 



> Look I don't need this type of shit.
> We did not ship because its night time here.
> If you would follow my emails it says once funds are picked up we will ship usps with tracking info You are not the only customer we have I deal with over 100 orders a day.
> So please take a chill pill this is not walmart bro.
> ...



He goes by David Ryder in Utica, Michigan. Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2010)

you'll probably recieve your The One, NeoVar, beta-Alanine stack soon, and be on the path to mega-jackedness


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you'll probably recieve your The One, NeoVar, beta-Alanine stack soon, and be on the path to mega-jackedness


----------



## pimprn (Mar 11, 2010)

I dont understand how people get gear now? I inquired and got scammed now? How do you guys go about buying from a lab without getting scammed?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

pimprn said:


> I dont understand how people get gear now? I inquired and got scammed now? How do you guys go about buying from a lab without getting scammed?


 

look at the ads in the forum..

in time grasshopper in time


----------



## pimprn (Mar 11, 2010)

like world pharma? and is there stuff good?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

beta-Alanine stack  after 2 days i feel ripped massive 25inch arms thanks lone wolf


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

The Situation said:


> beta-Alanine stack after 2 days i feel ripped massive 25inch arms thanks lone wolf


 
oh forgot...


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 11, 2010)

pimprn said:
			
		

> Lonewolf msged me with a labs email because I wanted to buy right from the source. I made a payment of $250 to this 'lab'. I had been waiting 2 weeks, and have not received a tracking number.
> 
> 
> 
> He goes by David Ryder in Utica, Michigan. Does this sound familiar to anyone?



Yes... Uttica, MI. What was your question? Mine was Q: what's your favorite food? A: ice cream.

Yummy!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 11, 2010)

The Situation said:
			
		

> beta-Alanine stack  after 2 days i feel ripped massive 25inch arms thanks lone wolf



Roadmap vascularity? Massive blood engorged pumps? Increased mental drive and focus? Oh yeah....


----------



## weldingman (Mar 11, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> It's funny how quick you are to talk shit and even more funny how quickly you're proved wrong.


 
Listen smart ass, I found out somethings and did a little reserch and it all did fall back to lonewolf, thats why I changed my mind. Oh and btw he was banned on another board (outlawm-----). Just found out today. Hes all over the place now, even his real name wich I won't dare mention. Sad situation and no not you (The Situation) lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Listen smart ass, I found out somethings and did a little reserch and it all did fall back to lonewolf, thats why I changed my mind. Oh and btw he was banned on another board (outlawm-----). Just found out today. Hes all over the place now, even his real name wich I won't dare mention. Sad situation and no not you (The Situation) lol


 

LOL


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Roadmap vascularity? Massive blood engorged pumps? Increased mental drive and focus? Oh yeah....


 
Just stacked it with rabies wow what a rush.......


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone know what board he is meant to own and what other names he goes by. 
Cheers all.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 12, 2010)

Big Danny said:


> Oh fuck you have to be joking I am out $1100 again.




........Sorry, bro! That sux ass.......


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 12, 2010)

Big Danny said:
			
		

> Oh fuck you have to be joking I am out $1100 again.



LW or World Pharma?


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 12, 2010)

*New here.*

Hope I can say this. Just kinda curious about the guy in the white coat?  I went to WU. Haven't got any confirmation.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 12, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Hope I can say this. Just kinda curious about the guy in the white coat? I went to WU. Haven't got any confirmation.


 ?


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 12, 2010)

The site with the ad on here that has the doctor. I put in my WU number and info, click send, nothing happens. Hope I didn't just lose $428!


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 12, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> The site with the ad on here that has the doctor. I put in my WU number and info, click send, nothing happens. Hope I didn't just lose $428!


Its ok man you can talk about a source thats a board sponsor theyre kinda allready out there you talkin about daddyroids?


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 12, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Its ok man you can talk about a source thats a board sponsor theyre kinda allready out there you talkin about daddyroids?


 Cool! Yeah, actually massroids, I believe they are the same.


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 12, 2010)

They actually just responded to my ticket. I thought they took my payment and forgot about me. Still a tad unsure though. They said they never got my info. So, I just resent to them.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 12, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> Cool! Yeah, actually massroids, I believe they are the same.


I havent used em but if you had a problem I would go back to their site and open a ticket


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Geuss I'll find out. If bad, I'll be the first to report my expirence with them. They came with 5/5 ranking on this site. We'll see!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2010)

Big Danny said:


> Oh fuck you have to be joking I am out $1100 again.


 
that's rough man . . LW will rot in notBig hell for this


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a fucking punk! He about got me too. Let us know about daddyroids. I joined thesourcecheck.com and been looking around there. Even ones people have metioned to me here before pull their fare share of scams. Such bullshit that there is so many fakes mother fuckers in this world today...


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> What a fucking punk! He about got me too. Let us know about daddyroids. I joined thesourcecheck.com and been looking around there. Even ones people have metioned to me here before pull their fare share of scams. Such bullshit that there is so many fakes mother fuckers in this world today...



Damn! Who about got u? Im going through massroids right now. They were on this site. If u look at them and daddys, they are the same. Has anyone ordered from any of the ads on here and been done good? I had a guy that was a friend that always took care of me but things change. Now I'm down to dealing with Internet shit! I only got a few orders from another place. Most never get here or, I get the nice letter in the mail! I like the UK laws! US is rough! We can't have no fn fun!


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 13, 2010)

It's against the law to try to look your best over here! And God fobid u if u happen if u decide to inhale once or twice a month!! What criminals we are! Sorry, I'm ranting! This shit has me a tad worked up though. I don't like getting ripped!!


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 14, 2010)

If someone could just, "hey, don't worry" and trully mean it, I would feel better! Read my posts. I try to get heads up. If things don't go right for me, I'll will post those results. Fuck these scammers! I will smear em as best as I can. If good, Then good!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

I made a stupid move... I actually PM'ed Lone Wolf asking where he goes for a source. He told me he buys from this source in Michigan.. And it's best to go to them because I wouldn't have to deal with Customs intercepting the package. 

I emailed the lab and saw some shit that seemed odd, and I mean the products he was selling... they were odd doses and everything.. 

I was so scared that all I wanted to do was cuddle up next to my Hung Pourto Rican Richard.. His piece would have kept me warm and safe

and his "source" also required a 200$ minimum order. too many weird things from that Endosyn Labs crap..


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 14, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> I made a stupid move... I actually PM'ed Lone Wolf asking where he goes for a source. He told me he buys from this source in Michigan.. And it's best to go to them because I wouldn't have to deal with Customs intercepting the package.
> 
> I emailed the lab and saw some shit that seemed odd, and I mean the products he was selling... they were odd doses and everything..
> 
> ...



Same list different lab name... I had originally plan on making a big order but decided to go with the min order to test them out


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for your losses bro.. I feel for ya

Now whats the deal with Napsgear.net ???


----------



## tydb2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

lol i thought about naps too . also Astealth . i like the satchel idea but dont know if they legit are not


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmmm??? 
Not Good, worry'es me this kind of "Topics"...
DV.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 14, 2010)

Saney said:


> I made a stupid move... I actually PM'ed Lone Wolf asking where he goes for a source. He told me he buys from this source in Michigan.. And it's best to go to them because I wouldn't have to deal with Customs intercepting the package.
> 
> I emailed the lab and saw some shit that seemed odd, and I mean the products he was selling... they were odd doses and everything..
> 
> ...


 
Talk about side-stepping a land mine!


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 14, 2010)

PS. But DO LIKE the thing with "Stealth" :
Saches of 5 ml.  (saches??? Spelling you know!!)
DV.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 14, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for your losses bro.. I feel for ya
> 
> Now whats the deal with Napsgear.net ???



I don't think we can talk about very good sources


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry you got had Buzzard mate it was the same name i was done by, sick of that stuff that was my 3rd time.
Cheers.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 14, 2010)

Had some great prices though.


----------



## downtown (Mar 14, 2010)

See this is why i dont trust these labs that are on open source forums, BTW stealth is underdosed, i was told to stear clear.  Im going to buy that book that came out that tested everyones product, i bet at least 50% are dosed far below what the label stated, and 20% have bunk shit.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 14, 2010)

Stealth Sux


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 14, 2010)

The batch of sustaplex from our old boy was g2g!!!! For me! Came fast too! I went looking off cus of the letters I got every now and then and tried to find something better. No luck man!! They work with ya! I will probably be saying bad stuff about an ad on here very soon! Doesn't seem good so far! Customer service sucks donkey balls! I'm ready to ruin em! I'll wait though. I'll give them a chance being my first order with them. I'll keep posted. I dont like getting fucked!


----------



## saintbryce (Mar 16, 2010)

so someone scammed people in a forum

happens every day, get over it and ban him Lol

Also where the hell does everyone get The one from these days?


----------



## dcturbdd (Mar 16, 2010)

*scammers*

get a life scammers


----------



## weldingman (Mar 17, 2010)

He will prob come back under a different name. If he's not here already. Wish someone could find his IP address.


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 17, 2010)

Amen weldingman


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 17, 2010)

weldingman said:
			
		

> He will prob come back under a different name. If he's not here already. Wish someone could find his IP address.



I'd rather have his physical home address. Lol


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'd rather have his physical home address. Lol



Be careful Buzzard, from the pictures he posted, he appears to be Uber Jacked..

I might need to accompany you for extra Big Status Support


----------



## RTL (Mar 17, 2010)

*Ordering Gear*

has anyone used CANCUNSTEROIDS.COM?

I'm looking to start a cycle but wanted some feedback.
I'm a big guy... 6'6 300lbs. I'm in good shape & work out often
I just want to gain some muscle weight & then lean out
I'm looking at ordering some QV products from them

2 deca 300 x 10 ml (208 usd)
2 bold 200 x 10 ml (168 usd)
  shipping cost is (65 usd)
         total all (441 usd)

Does anyone have some suggestions I could use? Thanks!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 17, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Be careful Buzzard, from the pictures he posted, he appears to be Uber Jacked..
> 
> I might need to accompany you for extra Big Status Support



Nothing a Ruger P95 couldn't handle


----------



## FMJ (Mar 17, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Nothing a Ruger P95 couldn't handle


 
Damn right! Though you'd be going easy on him with a 9. Use a 45 so he knows you mean business.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> Be careful Buzzard, from the pictures he posted, he appears to be Uber Jacked..
> 
> I might need to accompany you for extra Big Status Support


 
I would fuck that scroney mma fucker up, grab 630lbs raw and see what fuckin happens, oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 17, 2010)

FMJ said:
			
		

> Damn right! Though you'd be going easy on him with a 9. Use a 45 so he knows you mean business.



I don't have a 45 right now... So I'd just have to empty the clip of 9's. Strategically placed. I wouldn't want it to end too soon.


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha! Axio is good. Just to let u know. I'm honest! Got a order placed with a sponser on here. If u don't hear anything bad then u know it's good! I will ruin every scammer I come across! I'll keep in touch! If I don't say anything bad, consider it good!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 18, 2010)

Me i made my transfer to David Mead, Sterling Heights,Michigan.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

He goes by David mead and David Marcum. Some on another forum said his name is david, but goes by Dave. who knows.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

here is a real pic of lonewolf. As you can see, he is unjacked, and undesirable.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

+1 on Axio. They are Legit and all their Gear has made me the most Muscular twink on this forum.

9mm? If you need to shoot LoneWolf with a gun, then you my friend are not Jacked enough.

And I think Weldingman would get tossed around by LoneWolf as if he were an under aged Chinese boy.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> +1 on Axio. They are Legit and all their Gear has made me the most Muscular twink on this forum.
> 
> 9mm? If you need to shoot LoneWolf with a gun, then you my friend are not Jacked enough.
> 
> And I think Weldingman would get tossed around by LoneWolf as if he were an under aged Chinese boy.


 Yes I totally agree Lonewolf would toss welding mans salad like an underage school boy


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 18, 2010)

What other forum is he on as im having some trouble with one at the moment, wont go into to much detail until i have been given the thumbs up to do so.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 18, 2010)

weldingman said:
			
		

> He goes by David mead and David Marcum. Some on another forum said his name is david, but goes by Dave. who knows.



SEND TO (Keith Marcus)
SEND TO (Utica, Michigan)


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2010)

Keith Marcus! 

Maybe I can find his Facebook or Myspace... hmmmm


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 18, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> 9mm? If you need to shoot LoneWolf with a gun, then you my friend are not Jacked enough.



Think how jacked I'd be if he would have sent my gears? Now I have to resort to handgun violence...


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 18, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Keith Marcus!
> 
> Maybe I can find his Facebook or Myspace... hmmmm



Or just try Lonewolf.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> Keith Marcus!
> 
> Maybe I can find his Facebook or Myspace... hmmmm


 
lol saney, I found you on facebook. you have 109 friends


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Think how jacked I'd be if he would have sent my gears? Now I have to resort to handgun violence...



fuck handguns, use a 12gauge shotgun.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2010)

the Capt prefers knotted ropes, broken glass, no lube


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:
			
		

> Oh jesus christ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yum!!!!


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 18, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Yum!!!!



Which one you think will make me a sandwich after?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

Saney said:


> +1 on Axio. They are Legit and all their Gear has made me the most Muscular twink on this forum.
> 
> 9mm? If you need to shoot LoneWolf with a gun, then you my friend are not Jacked enough.
> 
> And I think Weldingman would get tossed around by LoneWolf as if he were an under aged Chinese boy.


 
Ha Ha


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yes I totally agree Lonewolf would toss welding mans salad like an underage school boy


 
You little bitches think its funny guys got ripped off by this mother fucker? well I dont, I hope to god i never find this mother fuckers address, because if I do, I will fly there and this scamming goddamn bastard would go to sleep.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope this is a lesson to some people, don't trust just anyone who says they have goodies for you in their shop. Try to check around with people who have been around!


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

+1^


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 19, 2010)

+1^   YES!!! are ALLWAYS a good thing ,gathering some "Info" on who' you are Going to Give A Go( Give A Chance).

It's so Damn' rediculus you ALLWAYS have to be so damn Carefull,who you are,-
to give A try. 
BB people should be more "BRO's" like.  but... when it comes to Ca$h,some people,-
give A shit about Honesty and Good maners.. and so on...etc...
WHAT A SHAME!!!!
DV.


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 19, 2010)

*Answer to Buzzard*



Buzzard said:


> SEND TO (Keith Marcus)
> SEND TO (Utica, Michigan)


 Yep he wanted me to send money to David Mead,Utica,Michigan
and the other adress was Sterling Heights still in Michigan.


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## martialartsman (Mar 19, 2010)

Its bad when you think about it you come on here get to know some people that you think you could trust, then out of the blue they bend  you over and give it to you big time and you loose money........... i have now been bent over 3 times and think the 4th may have just happened........ this happens anymore and i wont be able to carry on its costing me a small fortune. Thanks to all who have had the pleasure of bending me over again and again...
My rant over with..lol.


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh i forgot to put in the last post BASTARDS.


----------



## Saney (Mar 19, 2010)

Would you rather be scammed or have to have sex with all the whales listed above?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Mar 19, 2010)

Isn't the latter option a scam in itself?


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 19, 2010)

lol....it makes you think though that people tell you to watch out and only trust someone you have got to know for a while, and then you find out the scammers have been here all along. I thought BB were treated badly by others but im starting to realise the ones that take the piss the most are the ones that are chasing the same goal  you are!!! How mad is this world


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 26, 2010)

It is official! Massroids.com is a scam! I also believe they are the same site as another on here. Massroids.com is a fucking thief that luckily, only got me for $328.00. Could have been worse and this is how! They say they will take credit/debit. I put in a credit card and just tried to order 1 sust. It said it did'nt go through. It did though, and he waited about a month. I placed an order recently and had to go to WU, haven't got that. Then I was suprised when I saw my c/c was hit up 5 times! all amounting to a little over $2000.00! most of the sites that they tried to run it through ended in .com/uk. they even ran it through FTD flowers!! Luckily I don't use the card much and the all charges were denied by my c/c company. Just wanted to tell ya all. Have a great day!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2010)

Was Massroids a sponsor here?

That sux....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Was Massroids a sponsor here?



No.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry, I got them mixed up with Mass Nutrition........


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I found massroids on ironmagazine.com/ top sites. I believe daddyroids and others are ran by the same person or people. It seems most of the ones that have a 5/5 rating are scams. Who do you think is rating them? For anyone who thinks I'm full of shit, go ahead and take your chances. Don't say I didn't warn ya. I can't stand back and watch good people including myself get ripped off! I have plenty of spare time and I will do my best to make the lives of scamming thieves hell!


----------



## mercedes2 (Mar 30, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> I found massroids on ironmagazine.com/ top sites. I believe daddyroids and others are ran by the same person or people. It seems most of the ones that have a 5/5 rating are scams. Who do you think is rating them? For anyone who thinks I'm full of shit, go ahead and take your chances. Don't say I didn't warn ya. I can't stand back and watch good people including myself get ripped off! I have plenty of spare time and I will do my best to make the lives of scamming thieves hell!


 
Just in the short time i've been on here it seems like it's not even worth trying aas', I mean everyone is scamming everyone else and you have no clue who to trust. This shit is crazy, i'm sorry this happened to you bull, but glad I wasn't the one that lost the money I guess. Thanks for posting this so both of us aren't out, I do appreciate that.


----------



## loveabull1 (Mar 30, 2010)

mercedes2 said:


> Just in the short time i've been on here it seems like it's not even worth trying aas', I mean everyone is scamming everyone else and you have no clue who to trust. This shit is crazy, i'm sorry this happened to you bull, but glad I wasn't the one that lost the money I guess. Thanks for posting this so both of us aren't out, I do appreciate that.


 I'm in the same boat bro! I haven't got on too many forums. I'm getting older and just got back into the swing of things last year. My local guy is gone. I did find one good place. It took a while, I got one letter but it did eventually come after they kept resending. I should have stuck with them. I wandered off and ran into a website of thieves or thief! I did hrs of research too! Your'e right man. This is crazy and you don't know who you can trust. I assume they are all scams until proven wrong! I keep my first orders small!!! And always assume the worst anymore. It sucks!!


----------



## loveabull1 (Apr 2, 2010)

If anyone knows of any other forums that you can freely name out scammers, let me know of them so I can get on those forums too and let everyone know about this worthless scumbag.


----------



## martialartsman (Apr 3, 2010)

Me and a few others i know have just been scammed by another board, its a shame you cant post the boards and there scammers somewhere so others dont get the same. I have nothing to gain by writting this as im a member and a Mod on the board im talking about and im sorry for all that have been caught out by said board.


----------



## pitt (Apr 3, 2010)

*scammers*

Fucking hate the sneaky bastards... Hang them high..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2010)

you guys should just train natural and take beta-alanine. That gets you just as jacked and desirable.


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you guys should just train natural and take beta-alanine. That gets you just as jacked and desirable.



don't forget Creatine


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2010)

NeoVar?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you guys should just train natural and take beta-alanine. That gets you just as jacked and desirable.


----------



## mightymouse55 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lonewolf sent me multiple private messages trying to get me to buy shit..what a tard


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 4, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> Lonewolf sent me multiple private messages trying to get me to buy shit..what a tard


 
just now...


----------



## xaxis1969 (Jun 13, 2011)

*naps ripped me off on my 2nd order*

Just a heads up. Trying to let everyone know on all boards I can that Naps delivered on my first order but on my second they just picked up the money I sent and then canceled my order. They won't reply to any of my emails or messages either so I have come to the conclusion they are selective scammers. I posted this on juicedmuscle and my post was deleted and i was banned.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 13, 2011)

xaxis1969 said:


> Just a heads up. Trying to let everyone know on all boards I can that Naps delivered on my first order but on my second they just picked up the money I sent and then canceled my order. They won't reply to any of my emails or messages either so I have come to the conclusion they are selective scammers. I posted this on juicedmuscle and my post was deleted and i was banned.


 

I know there are a few reps for Naps hear.

Do yourself a favor and start a thread asking for a Naps Rep to please reply.

I bought from a "respected" source here that was given me some bull shit about "lost in mail". 

You have to kill them with kindness and have your ducks in a row with reciepts and requested info. 

I got mine and hopefully everything works out for you.

My sister used to borrow money from me, When I knew she had the money and I needed it, she would say I would have to ask her nicely for my money. Even though I did her a solid favor and just needed MY MONEY back, she would mess with me for weeks because I didn't ask nicely,
fucking bitch.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 14, 2011)

Watch for shazia ali


----------



## xaxis1969 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for reply. I sent a pm to heavyiron and he forwarded it to GXR64 because I can't pm him until my posts reach 50. Gxr64 has said he is going to look into my issue for me. I'm not holding my breath at this point. I have spent every day since june 9th sending messages, emails, pm's trying to get someone from Naps to reply and just got snubbed again today when I find they have "closed" the ticket I sent them. Again no explanation. The bitch of all this is I have email receipt of funds and all the information for proof and even if they don't trust that email they could simply call the company I wired thru or even use the company's website.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 14, 2011)

Why didn't you just PM a mod to begin with instead of bumping up a thread that is so old?  Makes no sense.  

In the future please direct all kinds of hate mail to the proper sponsor and a mod.  Posting in a thread this old isn't going to resolve anything, most people won't even make it to the end of the thread.


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

CT said:


> Why didn't you just PM a mod to begin with instead of bumping up a thread that is so old?  Makes no sense.
> 
> In the future please direct all kinds of hate mail to the proper sponsor and a mod.  Posting in a thread this old isn't going to resolve anything, most people won't even make it to the end of the thread.



Thank god someone else is saying this too.

I feel like I'm


----------



## xaxis1969 (Jun 15, 2011)

Naps has sent me an email and as of this morning my order is listed as paid/processing.
I'm grateful to the guys here like heavyiron, GXR64, custom and justhav2p for help and good advice. Looks like the problem is solved.


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 15, 2011)

com Buy Cheap body building steroids, buy cheap steroids, anabolic steroids sale, online steroids anabolicsteroidsforu.wordpress.com Buy anabolic online, legal anabolic steroids, buy cheap steroids uk, cheap steroids online Buy-Sustanon-UK.com || Buy Sustanon 250,Order Sustanon UK online, We Ship Anabolic Steroids online to UK USA Australia Germany France, Cheap Growth Hormone Supplied to UK USA Netherland France Germany Switzerland Sweden, no prescription required, Sec Buy anabolic steroids online, cheap anabolic steroids, anabolic steroids side effects, anabolic steroids for sale, shipping to USA, UK, Europe, Worldwide sleepingpills.97071.free-press-release.com Shaz-Half-Price-Meds.Com || Buy Sustanon USA UK || Buy Anabolic Steroids UK || Buy Non Prescription Xanax Online || Online Pharmacy || Worldwide Shipping Home Anabolic Sale with Buy Anabolic Steroids and Buy Sustanon Valium Ambien buy steroids uk, steroids for sale, steroids side effects, steroids sale, cheap steroids uk, real steroids, online deca steroids, steroids sale, buy cheap deca, steroids for cheap, anabolic steroids uk, buy anabolic steroids, legal anabolic steroids, Best Steroids Online :: online real steroids, buy online steroids, best steroids sale, steroids online sale hgh, human growth hormones, purchase hgh, online hgh, hgh human growth hormone www.shaz-wholesale-meds.com suharacorporation.com Buy-Legit-Steroids.com - 100% Original Anabolic Steroids - buy dianabol uk usa, buy kinz nalbuphine uk usa, buy deca durabolin steroids uk usa, buy purchase clenbuterol, buy sustanon 250 uk usa france , buy anabol online uk usa, buy anadrol uk usa, e Best-Sleeping-Pills-Online.Com ||Buy Ritaline At Discounted price, Valium Pills Available Online, Buy 100% Genuine Anabolic Steroids with successful shipping. We discretely ship Anabolics Steroids to Russia,USA United Kingdom, Buy Dianabol,Order Deca shazsteroids.wordpress.com Buy-Sustanon-Online.com || Buy Sustanon USA UK || Buy Anabolic Steroids UK || Buy Non Prescription Xanax Online || Online Pharmacy || Worldwide Shipping Welcome to Buy-Kamagra-Uk.Com | Buy 100% Genuine Anabolic Steroids| Successful Shipping to USA, UK ,Ireland, Europe and WOrldwide. Buy Anabolic Steroids Descretely ,Clenbuterol, Dianabol, Sustanon, Winstrol, Deca Durabolin online, Purchase steroids,  Buy anabolic steroids, anabolic steroids sale, buy cheap steroids, anabolic steroids online buy-sustanon-uk.com https://twitter.com/steroids4u Steroids in Pakistan - Buy Steroids for Body Building Stamina Online in Pakistan Lahore Karachi Best Service Sublime Directory Openfaves: Discover latest news, top videos and photos from anywhere on the web - One of the top social bookmarking site in the web! Buy Cheap body building steroids, buy cheap steroids, anabolic steroids sale, online steroids Shaz-Half-Price-Meds.Com || Buy Sustanon USA UK || Buy Anabolic Steroids UK || Buy Non Prescription Xanax Online || Online Pharmacy || Worldwide Shipping


----------



## hbk80rice (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys.    Watch these conpanies...they are all fakes! They will steel your cash and run...stay away or you will be sorry bc they steal every ounce of money you have!


----------

